# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  155 kg ik zie het niet meer zitten

## talosa

hoi, ik ben talosa,

ben een vrouw van 36 jaar en weeg maar liefst 155 kg. heb vele lijn pogingen onder gaan en begin iedere keer weer opnieuw maar steeds met een slechter resultaat ben nu sinds 3 weken weer bezig en er is 2 kg af jawel hoor, maar ik wordt er steeds meer deprie van. Bijna met zo iets van wat zou het heerlijk zijn als ik morgen vroeg niet meer waker zou worden. ik wordt zelf gek van deze gedachten maar ik kan ze niet stoppen net zo als ik niet kan stoppen met eten alles wat los en vast zit de ene keer gaat het erger worden als de andere keer kan iemand me helpen ik wordt gek van mezelf !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## madeliefje

heey talosa,

goed dat je het neer heb gezet hoe je je voelt en wat voor probleem je hebt. Ik zou je graag willen helpen. Ik begrijp je frustratie, je pijn, je minderwaardigheid.. Zelfs dat je niet meer wakker wilde worden.. ikheb het namelijk ook meegemaakt.. dat ik wilde afvallen.. dieet.. alleen maar gezonde dingen.. maar het schoot niks op.. . en je zit in een neerwaardse spiraal..
afvallen, aankomen enzovoorts.. en je voelde je vies als je teveel had gegeten... weetje.. ik begrijp uit je verhaal dat je ongecontroleerd eet.. soms niet kan stoppen.. met het gevolg je voelde je vies... weetje,.. dat eten is niet het probleem op zichzelf.. maar de manier waarop mensen met eten omgaan... teweinig, teveel.. en ik denk dat je je gefrustreerd voel, leeg, en als gevolg troost je jezelf met eten...en achteraf baal je van jezelf, voel je je leeg.. ook al zit je buik vol.... In mijn leven heeft er Iemand ingegrepen.. Iemand die vertelde dat ik geliefd was..ondanks wat iedereen van je zei..
dat HIj van me houd.. en dat HIj me wil troosten.. als ik me weer is shit voel.. en dat hij mij wil bevrijden van eetbuien... ik probeer me leegte te vullen met Hem, Jezus... en niet bij het eten..want dat maakt je kapot..ik probeer nu te eten.. als ik echt trek heb en ik stop wanneer ik genoeg heb.. niet als ik vol zit.. maar als ik genoeg heb.. (dat is wanneer er nog een stukje over is in je maag ) en je gaat afvallen.. omdat je niet meer teveel eet.. ik hoop dat ik je zo kan helpen.. veel succes.. groetjes madeliefje

----------


## Den=)

Heeewj,,

Kut dat het lijnen niet lukt..
Eigelijk moet je niet echt gaan dieeten.. je moet op zoek naar een eetpatroon waar jij je goed in voeld! Je moet niet gaan dieeten, je moet je eetpatroon veranderen.. Bewegen, een half uurtje wandelen per dag is genoeg. Of een stukje fietsen..
Mijn moeder is nu 17 kilo kwijt.. Het gaat hardstikke goed, en hoe ze het doet?
Ze eet musli als ontbijt, smiddags 3 boterhammen en savonds gewoon avond eten, als we pizza eten eet ze dat gewoon mee! dan eet ze fruit tussendoor en sport 3x in de week en ze fietst naar haar werk!
Het gaat hardstikke goed en ze houd het goed vol omdat het zo goed bij haar past.. Ze snoept af & toe best wel, maar dat mag! Maar laat je dan niet op je kop zitten en vecht terug!

Je kan het best  :Smile:  Misschien kan een dieetiste je er een beetje mee helpen.. Zit ik ook bij en das niet verkeerd hoor :P Ze kunnen veel tips geven!

Ik hoop echt dat t je lukt :Smile:  

Suc6 en sterkte!! 

Liefs,,

----------


## dieetje

Hoi Talosa,

ik begrijp je helemaal.
Ik ben 38 jaar en woog vorig jaar 115 kg. Vond ik al heel wat...
Ik ben toen begonnen met Weet hoe je Eet, want ik vond dat er rigoreus iets moest gebeuren. Ik heb 2 kindertjes en ik kon niet eens met ze rennen door het bos, omdat ik na 10 meter al op apegapen lag.
Dit is een levenswijze waarin je goed let op de khd en eiwitten die je eet.
Je werkt in 2 fases.
In fase 1 (42 dagen en die mag je zo vaak doen als je wilt) mag je geen aardappelen/pasta/rijst/alcohol. Dat bouw je later, in fase 2 weer op.
Je gebruikt ook voedingssupplementen (visolie, multivitamine, vezeltablet en proteinepoeder).
Ik ben nu 33 kg afgevallen (was ik al na een half jaar, maar blijf nu prima op gewicht).
Ik voel me echt superfit en vol energie.
Er zijn veel mensen die kritiek hebben op dit dieet omdat je er supplementen bij slikt en omdat het 'zo duur' is.
Maar ik vind het een investering in mijzelf. 
Ik had ook alle dieten al geprobeerd en alle kilo's zijn er weer bij gekomen.
Nu blijf ik op gewicht en is het heel makkelijk vast te houden.
Ik eet nu (omdat ik in fase2 zit) weer pasta en rijst etc. Maar alles met mate.
Gewoon mijn broodje, fruit, zuivel, vlees/vis, groenten etc.
Maar ook met mate.
Er is een website www.weethoejeeet.nl, maar als je meer info wilt, kan ik je best het mailadres van mijn begeleidster geven als je dat wil.
Zij kan je alles uitleggen.
Dan kan je altijd nog beslissen of je het wel/niet wil gaan doen.

Mijn motto "zoek iets wat echt bij je past, anders hou je het echt niet vol"
succes Dieetje

----------


## Yv

Ik weet niet of je van honden houd, maar dat is misschien, naast alle goede tips van hierboven, ook een middel om te gaan bewegen. Je moet een hond wel uitlaten, dus moet je wel wandelen. Of zoek voor in de avonden afleiding, bijv. een cursus wat je leuk vind; schilderen, boetseren, zingen, etc. Dan ga je niet zo snel naar een zak chips grijpen. Want vooral 's avonds snoepen zet je aan om dik te worden, omdat je lichaam geen vetten meer kan verbranden. Succes ermee.

----------


## bodyinn

hallo
ik las dat je met je overgewicht zat.
en dat kan ik goed snappen.
want ik liep hier zelf ook mee.
ik kwam toen mensen tegen die mij geholpen hebben.
ik was 96 kg en ik weeg nu 84 kg .
en ik heb dit onder kontrole.
dus ik ben het produkt wat hun mijn adviseren nu zelf te promoten.
en ik kan je zeggen dat het helpt.
dus ik kan mensen begelijden in afvallen en aankomen (dat heb je ook ) raar he ............... en ik kan ook sporters begelijden.
mog je interesse hebben ,dan stuur je me maar een mail .
en dan zal ik jou begelijden met 100% resultaat.

----------


## Nora

Hoi Talosa,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Hopelijk al iets beter. Als ik jou verhaal zo lees denk ik dat je de reden van het in wilde weg eten niet onder ogen durft te zien. Misschien heb ik ongelijk, maar vaak eet men om iets te onderdrukken. Misschien naast alle goede tips van boven kun je proberen om aan die reden te gaan werken. Misschien moet je ook wel eerst afvallen om er iets mee te kunnen doen, maar ik denk dat als je er niets aan doet het eten een probleem blijft. Sterkte

----------


## bodyinn

hoi talosa
stuur mij maar is een mail
en dan kan ik je meer vertellen
want ls ik dat hier doe , dan is de hele pagina vol

groetjes jan
mijn mail is [email protected]

----------


## Agnes574

> Ik weet niet of je van honden houd, maar dat is misschien, naast alle goede tips van hierboven, ook een middel om te gaan bewegen. Je moet een hond wel uitlaten, dus moet je wel wandelen. Of zoek voor in de avonden afleiding, bijv. een cursus wat je leuk vind; schilderen, boetseren, zingen, etc. Dan ga je niet zo snel naar een zak chips grijpen. Want vooral 's avonds snoepen zet je aan om dik te worden, omdat je lichaam geen vetten meer kan verbranden. Succes ermee.


Héél juist en goed gezegd YV!!!
Talaso,kijk ook eens bij vetverbranden en praten over afvallen....ik vind dat die topics eigenlijk beter samengevoegd zouden worden...wat denk jij ervan Leontien???
grtjs Agnes574

----------


## Agnes574

sorry...talosa!!!

----------


## onzeker

ik kan je een raad geven : 
doe weight watchers
oke velen zeggen dat het niet werkt maar toch
ik at mij vroeger ook kapot 
en nu ben ik op minder dan 4 maand tussen de 14 en de 16 kilo kwijt 
je kunt eten wat je wilt,als je maar niet over je "punten" gaat 
fruit kun je volentee eten,wat ook helpt is veel water drinken
ik drink iedere dag tussen de 1.5 liter en 3 liter
eerst kon ik dat niet,maar ik verplichte mezelf en nu is het een gewente
dat ik water drink 

veel succes x

----------


## jeankeoooo

hallo talosa mijn zus had het zelfde probleem,160 kg en nergens meer zin in. Lijnen ,maagband en nog veel meer.Nu heeft zij een vriend die houdt van mollige dames en zij kan weer lachen.Dus geef het niet op er zijn genoeg mensen die jou ook weer zin in het leven kunnen geven. ik zelf hou er ook van alleen is een beetje moeilijk met je zus.

----------


## Mascha

Hallo Talosa,

Ik begrijp heel goed hoe je je voelt, dit omdat ik ook alsmaar het gevoel heb dat mijn hart graag wil afvallen, maar dat mijn geest zegt neem maar alles wat je lekker vindt.
Je moet maar zo denken wat ze van de buiten kant zien is niet belangrijk, mensen moeten je leuk vinden van hoe je karakter is. Want als mensen dat niet doen zijn ze stom. groetjes,

Mascha

----------


## Agnes574

Ik geef je volledig gelijk Mascha!!
Het gaat om het innerlijk en niet om het uiterlijk..het uiterlijk is maar een 'omhulsel'..je innerlijk zegt je wie je écht bent..en dat is wat telt!!

----------

